
Covid-19: Exploring implications of multimorbidity on years of life lost - pseudolus
https://wellcomeopenresearch.org/articles/5-75/v1
======
dvdkhlng
TL;DR: Deaths from COVID-19 represent a substantial burden in terms of per-
person years of life lost, more than a decade [..]".

This is relevant to answer the often voiced concern that people dying of
coronavirus are merely dying "with" coronavirus (i.e. would have died anyway)
and not "of" coronavirus.

